# 18 more Days!!!!....



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

To NOVA SCOTIA!

I'm so happy! Yay! I'm doing my little happy dance! 

I got my backcountry sites reserved today for the trip to Cape Chignecto Provincial Park....did I mention how EXCITED I am!!!

Only 18 days away!!!

Happy rant over...back to scheduled programming!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 27, 2005)

I hope you have good weather! My recollection of NS is that the whole place feels sub-alpine, like you're about to pop out above treeline. I expect plenty of pictures and a length trip report when you get back!

(as for me, I'm counting 21 days until I head to the Adirondacks, and a week later take the bike to the beach and lounge around Martha's Vineyard ... woot!)


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 27, 2005)

*Derailing my own thread!*

Mike, a week in the Daks! Sublime!

I can't wait to get back up there, toying with this weekend; last minute, I KNOW!

What trails are you planning on hiking in the Daks? 
Backpacking, Lojing, or tenting at Heart Lake??? (all fine options!)

I'm so psyched about NS! Now I just need to plan the up and back. Since its a road trip, I may just plan a stop in New Brunswick to do a day hike somewhere on the International Appalachian Trail.  And I really, really want to pencil in the Pemi Loop on the way back.  


Oh, yeah, and eating lots of LOBSTAH!

 :beer: and drinking beer, of course! 

Night, all!

Happy hiking dreams....zzzzz.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 28, 2005)

una_dogger said:
			
		

> To NOVA SCOTIA!
> 
> I'm so happy! Yay! I'm doing my little happy dance!
> 
> ...


My wife's family came from Halifax, NS.  Such a nice city on the water.  I only went there once for a funeral, but I intend on going back, possibly to do some hiking.  Please post pics when you return.

Have fun!
Smitty


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Sabrina,
It's not a whole week - I'm driving up Thursday and coming back Sunday. I and about 30 other hikers will be camping in a friend's enormous yard in Elizabethtown, with a great fire pit, everyone bringing microbrews from their locales, hiking, tons of food, and of course Sunday breakfast out at the Noonmark!

The hikes are going to be a 111 (115) finish for Audrey & Pat on Marshall, and the other day I can't say yet (bit of a surprise).

Same thing with the Vineyard - it's only Thursday to Sunday, so once again I don't think I'll have time to tackle the 300-footer list. The biking and beaches and kayaking really win out, anyway. 

Make sure to eat those big giant bugs withOUT a bib!


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*weekends*

Your long weekends sound great! What a cool gathering! What a way for the folks finishing thier peaks to remember them; sort of a grand finale!

I just realized that the summer weekends are drawing to a close and I am kicking myself for not getting more organized this weekend! I really wanted to do a long walk out to Duck Hole in the Adks and loop back around on a section of the Northville Lake Placid Trail, no major peaks but a beautiful backwoods walk! May have to wait until september now!

So many trails, so few weekends! 
Sigh...



> eat those big giant bugs



Oh man! Did ya have to call 'em_ bugs_???
 :roll:


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: weekends*



			
				una_dogger said:
			
		

> I really wanted to do a long walk out to Duck Hole in the Adks and loop back around on a section of the Northville Lake Placid Trail



Oooooh, pretty! No problem with that waiting until September, though ... that'll be foliage season and it will only be more spectacular!



> So many trails, so few weekends!



I agree. Independent wealth would be a fine thing to have, or at least enough to swap to 5-day weekends and 2-day work weeks. Hopefully my knees will last all the way to retirement in 35-40 years!



> Oh man! Did ya have to call 'em_ bugs_???



Heh-heh. This is when I take the body and plop it upright in the middle of my plate, antennae into the air.  :lol:


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 29, 2005)

Enjoy the ADk's folks, hard to believe I was just there last week.  Should have paced myself on Saturday so I felt like hiking on Saturday although it was good to be home ealy on Sunday for a change.

After 63 miles of day hikes in TN, CT & NY & other exercising, this weeks 19 miles walking/treadmill & 24.5 miles biking the rail trail has been almost an off-week.


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*summer fitness*

hey mike p
i hear ya! i've been basically spending two to three hours every night after work mountain biking and trailrunning and hiking.  usually i run three to five miles then i feel so great, i jump on the bike for an hour or more! i get home at 4pm so i have five hours before total darkness sets in! don't know how i'm going to keep this up come winter and short days.
sabrina


----------

